# Cheap Wiper Motor Speed Control



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Would this be sufficient to control a wiper motor's speed?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141516894973

Specs say 3A continuous use. Not sure what a wiper motor pulls. This was the cheapest I could find @ $1.97


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

the wipers i have from fright props pull about 3 amps. their power supplies they sale are rated at 5 amps. with what you listed you would probably be ok but id think about changing out the heatsink. its seems a little small for 3 amps cont.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

wiper motor under load might pull more amps at startup, 
i blew out a 3amp atx lifting a wooden box lid.

it was a used power supply, so maybe it just died..
(i think the working replacement was 5amp, i'd have to look)

can we get a wiper motor expert to chime in here?


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I tried a 10A version (search for "dc 10a motor speed" on eBay) and it worked well with a wiper motor. I would not use the 3A rated one. The 10A one is only about USD $3 anyway.


----------



## Matt Roberts (Jul 15, 2016)

Iv been using this for a cauldron creep

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-40V-10A...713997?hash=item41a2a6ca4d:g:HDcAAOSwaA5Wi9HO


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

That's the exact one I used and was happy with.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

David_AVD said:


> That's the exact one I used and was happy with.


Is it easy to figure out the pinout of it?

Short and badly typed since written from my phone...


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Matt Roberts said:


> Iv been using this for a cauldron creep
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-40V-10A...713997?hash=item41a2a6ca4d:g:HDcAAOSwaA5Wi9HO


Perfect! Thank you. BTW, the 3A version says it has 8A max so I'd think it would withstand startup, but who knows. I'd rather not have any fires or intentionally design for possible failure. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

toozie21 said:


> Is it easy to figure out the pinout of it?


Yes, but feel free to ask (before applying power!) if in doubt.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Seems like a nice unit, with a built in fuse and reverse polarity protection (if I recall from a different listing of the same item.) But, you know I will be asking you, right, Dave?


----------

